# 72 Shasta



## Shoppegirl (Oct 28, 2011)

*First post. Retired, enjoying our 16 ft. 72 Shasta. We do miss Cable TV and wonder what you do to get TV reception cheaply.*
*Thanks,*
*shoppegirl*
*Concord, NC*


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

If you want basic television we use a Dishnetwork or DirecTV subsciption. Since we have it at home, we bring one or two receivers and use them in the rig. For a dish we acquired an extra we keep for the trailer. We aim the satellite dish and plug the receivers into the existing Trailer cable lines and now we can use it in the rig. Since we are already paying for the subscription, this is one of those rare times you get to take it with you.

I have simplified everything and haven't mention some difficulties like finding the signal, but it's what we use. We had DirecTV, then the price started to creep so we jumped to Dish. Each has their advantages and disadvantages, but we can cover those later.

The biggest problem you'll have is your definition of cheap.


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

does your 72 shasta have an antenna? depending on your location, you can pick up several channels with one.

but a campground with cable is cool sometimes:welcome:


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Bobrussell, I'm guessing in 1972 cable wasn't around so it wouldn't be available the coax isn't available. As for the over the air antenna, there's is also the concern even if there was one, there should also be a need for a digital decoder box to receive today's over-the-air signals.

Shoppe Girl, I mentioned I use a satellite service but there will need to be some mods done to support the single RG6 wire coming in (just like cable) in order to get the television(s) hooked up.

The point I was making is that a cable setup in the rig REQUIRES there is a suitable service provided by the campground to connect into. Some campgrounds only use the cable for a few channels, some provide more, but there are very few that provide premiums and full compliment of stations.

I like the satellite solution (you can make the subscription cost as high or low as you like) and the best thing about satellite is its portability. So you can use whatever you use at home in the trailer and wherever you go. The only complication is locating the satellite as you wander about. But learning this you can get it done. With cable or antenna, you are restricted to what's in the air you that can receive or what's provided on that wire and whatever you pay for at home is not being used where you are and as long as you are away you are "wasting" it.


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

you're right about that Art, i wasn't thinking about the age of it and coax. i just meant it'd be fairly cheap to add one if it didn't have one. unless you're camping for more than a week-end or in a lot of cold/rainy weather, you don't need too many channels.


----------



## Shoppegirl (Oct 28, 2011)

My 72 shasta came with wings, but I have not attached them yet. Does anyone really wear their "wings" anymore?


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

People still do use wings but they require a digital decoder too since the signals received are no longer analog and ONLY digital. People have also been known to use improved wings but I can't say how well they improve things since I don't every use the antenna in favor of the satellite dish. It doesn't matter how good your wings are, they can only receive the number of over-the-air channels that are broadcast to an area and in most places there aren't many.

If you are concerned about cost, then you can install the wings you already have, then buy a digital decoder and find a way to feed this into the TV set. In your case this will be the cheapest investment (buy a decoder and maybe some connectors).

If this doesn't work or you don't like the limited channels you are getting, then you'll start to do more expensive things, like coax wiring and whatever you use for receiving your TV signals (satellite subscription, for example). If you don't have a satellite subscription, then the coax wiring will only work for campsites who provide some amount of cable service, plus whatever extra costs that might be associated with using it (most places just increase the campground fees to cover it).


----------

